# UAC Break in, and Robbed!



## Curley (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, sad to say this but Utah Archery Center was broken into Sunday Evening. We had our front door busted, and some bows taken off of the shelf. So far this is what we have as stolen.

Mathews S2-Right handed, 29" 70 Lbs. Camo

Hoyt White Katera XL, White Limbs, Black cams/pockets. (one of a kind...Geralds bow) 30" 75 lb Right Handed

Hoyt Gamemaster Recurve, (curleys) Black riser, wood limbs. Right handed #55.

White Vantage X7, Target White Color. 28" 60 lb. Speckled white winners choice string.


Any help in locating these Bows would be more than appreciated. We need to stick together as a community and get theves put where they need to, and make things right. There is a reward leading to the recovery and/or finding out who might have done it.
The odd thing is that these bows where not setup with anything on them. Keep your eyes peeled, and let me know if you see any of these bows at a shoot or guys taking them into a shop. They are easy to pick up, they are very rare bows. Thanks guys.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. I'll keep my eyes and ears on high alert. Dirty SOB's. :evil:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear, kind of random pick of bows...I bet they didn't even know what they were taking, probably drug addicts!


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

That sucks. Intersting pick of bows there. Almost sounds like they knew what they wanted.


----------



## Curley (Jan 29, 2008)

they had to have! Hate the thought that they were in here before, and scopped it out!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Hmmm, even worse. Hate the thought of fellow archery hunters moonlighting as thieves. :evil: :evil:


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> Hate the thought of fellow archery hunters moonlighting as thieves.


+1


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

> Hate the thought of fellow archery hunters moonlighting as thieves.


+2
Thats sucks, I will keep my eyes open. Hope they catch the SOB's.


----------



## Curley (Jan 29, 2008)

The police have the serial numbers, and if they enter a pawn shop it will show as stolen. Hope they are stupid enough tp try and sell them.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I saw both bows Friday. I thought the Mathews was a 28" draw? Geralds bow was in the range, hanging up, and the other was in a line of many bows. Had to be an inside job. i would give my left, ball for that Mathews,, one nice bow, I did not check out Geralds that close and probabley could not identify it if I saw it, but the Mathews I will keep an eye out for.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Damnit man, thats a tough gig!

Keep us all posted as to the outcome.

Things like this usually surface in time.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

I just don't understand people. You know it was someone who had been in the store.

I had someone break into my garage and the only thing they took......my Hoyt. Sure sucks!! Unfortunately I hadn't written down the serial number of the bow.....so there was nothing I could do. 

Hopefully they catch these punks!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Great that you have the serial numbers; it appears that you are not able to view the pawn database yourself; just have to wait to have the police find a match http://pawn.utah.gov/


----------



## droptine801 (Sep 26, 2007)

hey I was on ksl .com and theres a white bow on there for sale it might be Gearlds


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just spoke to Curley, they have recovered the Katera, I forgot to ask about the other ones! It is good to see a good ending. Apparently the serial numbers were erased; maybe the serial numbers do not do that much good as the pawn shop was still able to sell it and not flagged since there was no serial #?? *\-\*


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

They have the name and address of the Bi^& that did this, all bows are going to be recovered, however still no sign of the Mathews. I may go ask him personally where that is.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Who would want to steel a Mathews?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

EPEK said:


> Who would want to steel a Mathews?


An Idiot! :lol: :wink:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Someone that knows how to handle such a instrument.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Someone that knows how to handle such a instrument.


 :mrgreen:


----------



## Dubya D (Sep 19, 2007)

If you have the serial # on the S2, I suggest you give Mathews a call and let them know it was stolen. I know of one individual that recovered their stolen bow. The thief sold it to an archery shop. A shop employee called in about warranty info on the bow and found out it was reported stolen.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I too saw the white katera on ksl, the wording of the add made me wonder if it was stolen.
DIRTY ROTTEN SOB's!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elknut (Mar 4, 2008)

Might make good candidates for moving target practice... lowlifes... Almost had to hve been some one who has been in the store!!! Hope they get caught


----------

